# PH meter



## PippiL (Aug 6, 2013)

Any suggestions for a decently priced, ph meter ?


----------



## FGOriold (Aug 6, 2013)

This is the one I use:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004G8PWAU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It is easy to calibrate and I do so before each batch of soap I make.  Not as accurate when the soap is hot, best results when soap is room temp.


----------



## PippiL (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## PippiL (Aug 7, 2013)

I decided to get this one.
http://www.aquacave.com/Pinpoint-pH...e-P1506.aspx?gclid=CMyFxaSv6rgCFZBaMgoduQoArw


----------

